# Happy 10th birthday jesse (pic heavy)



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Today is Jesse's 10th birthday. I can't even explain how much we love this guy and how lucky we feel to have him with us for ten wonderful years.







[/img] 







[/img] 
[IMG]
[img][img]http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y95/jazzmatazz/DSC_0050-1.jpg[/img] 







[/img] 







[/img] 







[/img] 
Jesse is healthy, happy, always has a sparkle in his eye and makes my day every single day. I don't think he's too bad looking for a ten year old senior either. He certainly doesn't act it. For several years I've been worried if we'd make it to this day just due to his age and now I can say "we made it, thank you God".
Robbie


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Jessie!!! You look great. Heres to wishing you many more.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Jesse is handsome!! Happy 10th big man!


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Jesse, you are wonderful and such a blessing to everyone who knows you!

Happy Birthday to you!

The world is so much better because he are here!

Many blessings on you and your family!

Tanya


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

Wow! He's in excellent shape for being a 10 year old! He looks less than half that age. A real tribute to the excellent care you've given him I'm sure.








<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 17pt'><span style="color: #FF0000">Jesse!</span></span></span>


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

<span style="color: #000066"><span style='font-size: 23pt'><span style='font-family: Fixedsys'>Jesse</span></span></span>


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Have a great day, good lookin'!!


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Jesse
You look like you are no more than 3 -4 yrs..
Have a great day and many more b-days to come.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilysmom (Dec 27, 2000)

Happy birthday Jesse

Hope you get some ice cream and cake !
Pam and Delta


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow Jesse is beautiful! What great shape for 10 years! Looks like he's taken care of very well! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Happy 10th Birthday Jesse!!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy birthday, Jesse! What a handsome fellow!


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday Jesse!!!!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JESSIE!!!

Happy 3rd Birthday, lol (I SO can't believe you're 10)

He
Looks
Amazing!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

JESSE!!!!!!

He looks WONDERFULL and does NOT look 10yo. Just by looking at the pictures I would have guessed they were taken several years ago.

Those are also GREAT pictures.


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Thank you everyone! The pictures were taken yesterday. Actually on his 10th birthday. He has been a very healthy dog even though he was diagnosed with spondylosis at 3 months old. He has been on supplements his whole life and had a flare up or two in his younger years but hasn't had any problems for a long time. I truly feel blessed to have had him in our lives for so long. he acts like a youngster every day.
robbie


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

handsome man


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

Jesse! Hate to sound like I am parroting but he does NOT look 10 years old! He looks strong as a bull and minimal graying on his muzzle. You must be a great doggy parent and Jessie has some great genes!


----------

